# Weekly communion reformed churches in Singapore



## solagratia1600 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all, greetings. I hope I am posting this querie in the right forum. I am interested in visiting a reformed church in Singapore with weekly administration of the Lord's supper in Singapore. Is there anyone out there know of Anglican reformed tradition or reformed Presbyterian churches that have this practice?

Thanks for reading.


----------

